# pics of my 8NHere's some pics of my '50 8N



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

here's some pic's of my '50 8N


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

and another


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice, it needs a little paint but other than that is looks good. Did you do the exhaust yourself or did you have it done by someone else. How bad are the fumes with the exhaust coming out at that height.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

bought exhust from TSC, had to order it in, so they ups direct to me. Came from ups with big dent in muffler :argh: 

The fumes sometimes gets in your face. But I use it to run my pto driven splitter and I didn't want a horizonal exhust


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I always love seeing old iron earning their keep. I was wondering about the big orange bar leaning against the tire in the last pic. Is that a timber jack? If so how well does it work? How big of trees can you move with one. I have always thought it would be a handy item but have never known anyone who actually used one.

Andy

Here is one I found online.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...roductId=7279&R=7279&storeId=6970#productinfo


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

I bought it from a Stihl dealer. The foot is a option and they don't know or tell you where to install it. If you have a question about it I can get a pic for ya. 

I looked at all the different ones available and this was the best. About $135

I think a sponsor of this sight invented it ??


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

what brand name is it? Yes please post a pic. Is it metal or fiberglass handle? Is it as useful as advertised?

I have been thinking of buying one for a while but never pulled the trigger. Now my local chain sharpener guy retired I need to keep my chains out of the dirt so I was looking at them again. 

Andy


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

log stand and cant hook by stihl



http://www.stihlusa.com/handtools/loggingtools.html


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *what brand name is it? Yes please post a pic. Is it metal or fiberglass handle? Is it as useful as advertised?
> 
> I have been thinking of buying one for a while but never pulled the trigger. Now my local chain sharpener guy retired I need to keep my chains out of the dirt so I was looking at them again.
> ...


Here's a pic of my cant hook with log stand. I think mine is 60" long. Metal handle, very strong, I rolled a 20' plus 18" log up on it so I could cut it up.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

another pic here of cant hook


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the pics and web site dawzie.

After looking at the web site, what is the difference between a peevy and a cant hook? 

Andy


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Just the pointy thing on the end.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dawzie _
> *Just the pointy thing on the end. *


Do they work differently? Are they both good to move logs around to cut firewood or is one better than the other?


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe go to the stihl site on this forum and ak them. I have no experiance with both.


----------

